# Bilder zufällig anordnen lassen (Isotop Plugin)



## iDandy (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

und zwar stehe ich vor folgendem Problem.
Ich benutze das Isotop Plugin um Bilder zu sortieren. Diese Bilder sollen aber ungeordnet immer in einer unterschiedlichen und zufälligen Reihenfolge angezeigt werden. 

Ich hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt! Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

anbei den Codeteil für ein besseres Verständniss.


```
<div class="iso-box-section">
                           <div class="iso-box-wrapper col4-iso-box">
                              <div class="iso-box skill  col-md-4 col-sm-3">
                                 <div class="portfolio-thumb">
                                    <img src="images/portfolio-img1.jpg" class="img-responsive" alt="Portfolio" name="wechselbild">
                                       <div class="portfolio-overlay">
                                          <div class="portfolio-item">
                                                <a href="single-project.html"></a>
                                                <h2>1. Spiel</h2>
                                             </div>
                                       </div>
                                 </div>
                              </div>

                              <div class="iso-box action col-md-4 col-sm-6">
                                 <div class="portfolio-thumb">
                                    <img src="images/portfolio-img2.jpg" class="img-responsive" alt="Portfolio">
                                       <div class="portfolio-overlay">
                                          <div class="portfolio-item">
                                                <a href="single-project.html"></a>
                                                <h2>2. Spiel</h2>
                                             </div>
                                       </div>
                                 </div>
                              </div>
```


----------



## merzi86 (9. Juni 2018)

Was für ein Plugin ist das?

Irgendein CMS Plugin???


----------



## basti1012 (9. Juni 2018)

Ich kann dir nur bedingt helfen, aber.
Wie ich das sehe, hat das Plugin keine scheffel Funktion. Also wirst du dir eine selber bauen müssen.
Ich habe mal die chemischen Elemente von der Dokumentation genommen weil ich keine Bilder suchen wollte.

Link zur Lösung




Da gibt es jetzt ein Button "Shuffel" . Da ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie ich eine Shuffel Funktion mit JS hinbekomme habe ich da mal einfach random reingebaut. Da kann man sehen, dass einige Bilder neue Positionen kriegen, aber halt nicht alle, weil random auch öfters die gleiche Zahl rausschmeißt.
Aber da wo ich random drin habe musst du eine shuffel Funktion reinbauen dann geht das auch.

Da mich das auch  interessiert werde ich mal nach einer shuffel Funktion suchen die da auch hereingeht, aber bis jetzt habe ich es nicht geschafft.
Vielleicht kann mal einer von den Profis gucken wie man da eine shuffel Funktion reinbauen kann`? Ich kann es bis jetzt noch nicht ganz.
Danke in voraus


----------

